
Motor Boys International Model Engine Plan Book (2018) [pdf] - app4soft
https://rclibrary.co.uk/files_titles/2122/MotorBoys_ModelEngine_PlanBook.pdf
======
app4soft
Background note from the contributor on its page[0] in _RCLibrary_ [1]:

> _" I am a member of a small but now inactive group called The Motor Boys
> International. As part of our activities we compiled a book of engineering
> drawings for the construction of model aircraft engines. This book was
> published and sold by the AMA (Academy of Model Aeronautics) in 1997, and
> profits from the sales went to support the junior membership of that
> organization. The book is now out of print and unavailable. The web site of
> our Motor Boys Group
> [http://www.modelenginenews.org](http://www.modelenginenews.org) still
> exists but is frozen due to the untimely death of its compiler, our member
> Ron Chernich. In the editorial of the penultimate monthly update of the web
> site in November, Ron decided that in the last issue on December 2003, he
> would make the book available to all in pdf format. Sadly Ron's health was
> such that although the December 2003 issue was published, it did not include
> the pdf version of the book. There are few surviving members of our group,
> but we are agreed that making the book freely available is a good thing to
> do. There were two editions and there were a number of additions and
> corrections that appeared over time. I have scanned my [first edition] book
> and added the additions and corrections which turn it in effect to being
> like the second edition, only better. I have compiled all the pages into a
> single indexed pdf file."_

P.S.: _RCLibrary_ created by author of _OuterZone_ [2] -- the best place for
get free vintage & old-timer plans.

[0]
[https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122](https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122)

[1] [https://rclibrary.co.uk](https://rclibrary.co.uk)

[2] [https://outerzone.co.uk](https://outerzone.co.uk)

